# Moving to the Canary Islands



## UkChris (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

Firstly, Happy New Year!

I am new to the Forum and have had a look around for information on moving to the Canary Islands, but can't find the answers to some questions, so hoping for some help or pointers from someone who's gone through something similar.

We are in our early 50's and hoping to move to the Canaries permanently. We are looking to purchase a house/villa, more inland, and take our dogs with us. We can find info on properties, areas, etc, but what I would like to know is, as we are below retirement age, and until we are much more fluent in Spanish, we will need to fund ourselves until we eventually work in there in the future, I expect we need private health insurance as we won't be 'paying into the pot' until we are working (probably in around a year), but what would the appropriate health cover cost us? In France it is around £1600 each per year.

We are also torn on which island, our favourite from holidays is Gran Canaria, but the others seem to have their own attractions too, so it would be interesting to see where most people 'end up' so to speak. It would be ideal to become part of the local community as well as forging links with other ex-pats, to embrace the culture and make the most of the opportunity.

Any advice, tips or anecdotes would be very welcome.

Chris


----------



## UkChris (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, had one question answered with a health insurance quote, its around the same as France.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

UkChris said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, Happy New Year!
> 
> ...



Why do you think that you will be able to find a job when millions can't? 

Do you have specific skills?


----------



## UkChris (Jan 1, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Why do you think that you will be able to find a job when millions can't?
> 
> Do you have specific skills?


A little brusque!

Don't panic, we will be self-sufficient! We wont be taking jobs from the 'locals'

After time to settle in, I will be able to spend more time to expand and accept more clients (from the UK) for my Internet based business, although technically I could also do the same for the rest of the world, if and when I want to. I can't spend as much time as I would like on my business at the moment as I work full-time.

This will allow us to contribute to the local economy without taking out, supporting our own healthcare, etc.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

UkChris said:


> A little brusque!
> 
> Don't panic, we will be self-sufficient! We wont be taking jobs from the 'locals'
> 
> ...


Apologies for appearing 'brusque' it was just the way you made the comment "until we start working here".

The reason for asking was that you will need to prove you have sufficient income and/or savings (and have health care) before you can move. These new rules were introduced just last year and are catching many out.


----------



## UkChris (Jan 1, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Apologies for appearing 'brusque' it was just the way you made the comment "until we start working here".
> 
> The reason for asking was that you will need to prove you have sufficient income and/or savings (and have health care) before you can move. These new rules were introduced just last year and are catching many out.



Apology accepted. Thank you for the info, it is appreciated, and I can appreciate your concern, I am sorry that I wasn't clearer in my first post.

We wouldn't be making such a move without the means to support ourselves financially and with private health cover indefinitely, and advice from our accountant with regards taxation, etc. We have our house here in the UK too, but we aren't relying on the funds from that as we can't guarantee when it will be sold in the current climate.

We are seeking advice and tips to make the move go as smoothly as possible, particularly as we will be moving with our dogs.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

UkChris said:


> Apology accepted. Thank you for the info, it is appreciated, and I can appreciate your concern, I am sorry that I wasn't clearer in my first post.
> 
> We wouldn't be making such a move without the means to support ourselves financially and with private health cover indefinitely, and advice from our accountant with regards taxation, etc. We have our house here in the UK too, but we aren't relying on the funds from that as we can't guarantee when it will be sold in the current climate.
> 
> We are seeking advice and tips to make the move go as smoothly as possible, particularly as we will be moving with our dogs.


Please be aware that many (most?) UK accountants and financial 'peeps', don't know much about the Spanish taxation system. Choose who you take advice from carefully - there are many who have feet in both countries.

I was ill-advised by my IFA and UK accountant before moving to Spain and suffered financially. Luckily, all is sorted now but it was hairy for a while.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Chris,

I first arrived in Gran Canaria in 1962, Alex another poster, who will no doubt be around soon, although English he was born there! I have just returned from Las Palmas de G.C. having spent Christmas there. Goodness if Las Palmas de G.C. is in crisis, we didn't find it.

You will need private health care. After 90 days you will need to obtain residencia, no big deal here in the Canaries. If you are in Spain for more than six months you will have to make a tax declaration in the following tax year. Also if you are self employed you will probably have to become Autonomo, 250€ monthly, but then you are in the system and entitled to Health care etc.

Which island? my first choice a million years ago was Gran Canaria and only Gran Canaria, then I discovered the western isles, La Palma, La Gomera and El Hierro. The Meridian Isle of El Hierro pulled like a magnet, we have settled here in the tranquil isolation of a virtually crime free, unspoiled, secret isle. However with only four English residents on the island, this place would not appeal to all. We return to Gran Canaria several times a year, shopping for things we cannot get here and visiting friends.

I wish you well in your new adventure, any questions just fire away, there is a wealth of knowledge on this forum.

Click the link below for photos of El Hierro.


----------



## UkChris (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for the tip, very interesting. I will indeed bear that in mind, so I may well ask for recommendations of a suitable accountant closer to the time.

Glad your problems were sorted out. Its that kind of thing that's worrying, the professional advice isn't as it should have been, it seems such a mine-field.


----------



## UkChris (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for the info, very useful.

I have had a look at your pics, it looks a lovely place, very much the type of place we are looking for. As for which is our preferred island, that depends on who wins between me and the old man!

We have been to Gran Canaria and Lanzarote. Gran Canaria is my favourite of the two, Furtuventua seems too windy and desert-like, Tenerife doesn't really appeal to me, so we will see. Will certainly look more closely at El Hierro, it looks a lovely place.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

All the islands are completely different, have a look at the island of La Palma, the locals call it La Isla Bonita, The pretty Isle which it certainly is, well worth a trip there if only for a holiday.

The downside of El Hierro is that we are somewhat isolated, but that keeps the riff-raff from invading.


----------

